
Tech companies in San Francisco - connor11528
https://employbl.com/
======
longerthoughts
I think we've reached the point where we need to adjust our concept of what
constitutes a tech company. Many of these companies do develop their own
technology but it's only a means for improved delivery of their primary
product or service, rather than being the product or service itself.

The default definition of a tech company lingering in peoples' minds seems to
be any company using in-house software to conduct their business, but that
describes most of Wall Street, the entire automotive industry, and so on. Why
not be more specific?

Lyft, for example, is a transportation company - providing software and/or
hardware is not a primary revenue stream. Similarly, Opendoor is in the real
estate business, DoorDash is in the food delivery business, etc.

~~~
connor11528
Hey @longerthoughts,

I pretty much define tech company as companies that hire people that sit in
front of a computer all day. I define more subsets of how to identify
companies through the tag feature. For instance Lyft has a Transportation tag
as well as a tag for San Francisco, cause that's where there office is

[https://employbl.com/companies/lyft](https://employbl.com/companies/lyft)

~~~
SentientNo4
I personally believe your definition is somewhat flawed. Computers are
ubiquitous; my dentist's receptionist sits in front of a computer all day,
using it to manage appointments and electronic communication. Does that make
my dentist's office a tech company?

------
snug
This is only showing companies that are HQ in SF, doesn't show satellite
offices, which there are many of them.

~~~
ebikelaw
Yeah they have Mozilla but not Google which occupies the other 99% of the same
building. Amazon also has significant headcount in SF.

~~~
connor11528
Adding Google. I somehow omitted that company even though I walk by Google's
SF office all the time. It's on the site now!

[https://employbl.com/companies/google](https://employbl.com/companies/google)

------
lotophage
> Patagonia is a designer of outdoor clothing and gear for the silent sports:
> climbing, surfing, skiing and snowboarding, fly fishing, and trail running.

Patagonia is a tech company? Is every company with a web presence considered a
tech company now?

~~~
connor11528
Yeah they sell via eCommerce. Patagonia is hella cool and really they're a
non-profit. Read their book about going surfing

I pretty much define tech companies as companies that hire people that sit in
front of computers. You can view all their IT and tech jobs here:
[https://www.patagonia.com/careers/](https://www.patagonia.com/careers/)

------
orliesaurus
Cool concept, but its a listing with a map....so you can choose a job that you
can commute you a little faster

What's the story here? Is anyone who worked on this, able to jump into the
comments and give us what's the reason behind building a list of companies
hiring this way?

~~~
666lumberjack
Their sign-up forms say they want to 'democratize hiring', whatever that
means.

~~~
connor11528
Yeah I know I kinda cringe when I wrote that, won't even lie. The idea is to
have employers pay $110/month to use the platform. $10 of that would go to
[https://scripted.org/](https://scripted.org/) which I volunteer with twice a
week. It's relevant because the org teaches comp sci in under resourced high
schools in the bay area and NYC. (P.S. we need volunteers). The rest is a
hella low subscription fee for companies so candidates can have actual
companies reach out instead of random as recruiters from India when you upload
your resume to Dice.com

You have more questions? Send me email: connor@employbl.com

I'm on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/connorleech/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/connorleech/)

------
Kagerjay
This looks just like my map where I live, I littered with google starred icons
everywhere with things like software companies, design agencies, makerspaces,
collaborative work environment areas, gyms, event centers, nonprofits, etc

~~~
connor11528
Yup, well you live in the city so happy that at least we reflect reality. If
you have suggestions about how to get more value out of the website please
email connor@employbl.com

~~~
Kagerjay
You could add colored flags to differentiate markers. One color for tech
companies another for marketing agencies startups etc. Use three.js or d3.js
visualization

------
softinio
I wonder if this site is published using:
[https://github.com/simonw/datasette](https://github.com/simonw/datasette)

~~~
connor11528
It is not. I have not seen that before but it looks cool. The site is built
using Laravel 5.5, Vue.js and an Airtable spreadsheet.

------
cryptozeus
This is YC company ! I am probably missing something here but not sure what to
make of this. It seems like a map and a list of companies in SF. No
description or about page.

~~~
connor11528
Employbl is not YC. I am going through starup school though because YC
accidentally let all 15,00 applicants into the program this year.

There's no about page cause isn't too much to say yet. I do blog a shit ton on
Medium though: [https://medium.com/employbl](https://medium.com/employbl)

------
pbiggar
I like that you can suggest new ones. This was missing both my companies so
nice to be able to fix it.

~~~
gd2
I see one tech startup that changed addresses about 6 months ago. Is there a
correction button?

~~~
connor11528
Hey for sure shit changes pretty fast. For instance Prosperworks changed it's
name. Please send me an email: connor@employbl.com and I'll fix it!

------
bra-ket
apparently there is only one mobile app startup in SF and lots of developers
developing developer tools

~~~
connor11528
hahahaha so many companies doing tools for developers to build. Yeah the
tagging could be better....

------
morenoh149
any plans to do austin and new york or should I do that?

~~~
connor11528
DUDE. I'd be so down but as you can already see there is so much going on here
in SF. It takes a lot of manual work to grab the company addresses. If you'd
like to work together and collaborate on adding companies I'm totally down.
Best email to reach me on is connor@employbl.com

------
dirktheman
I like seeing all the 1-sentence descriptions on a long list!

Also, since when is Macy's a tech company...?

~~~
Kalium
They have a large e-commerce operation.

~~~
flomo
Yep, I talked to someone years ago who was working in an non-climate-
controlled space in the attic above their Union Square store. Hopefully they
have a better office now.

But really posting because their name seem to break this site. This looks like
a ye olde classic security hole.
[https://employbl.com/companies/Macy's](https://employbl.com/companies/Macy's)

~~~
Areading314
65 and foggy every day isn't climate-controlled enough?

------
marty61
Nice and simple, I like it

------
person_of_color
No Cruise Automation?

~~~
connor11528
Good catch. That was an oversight on my part.

[https://employbl.com/companies/Cruise-
Automation](https://employbl.com/companies/Cruise-Automation)

------
mulligan
missing postmates, which is an sf company since inception

~~~
longerthoughts
How is Postmates a tech company vs a delivery service that happens to use an
app? I fully recognize that there are a lot of other companies on this list
that should be excluded on that basis, which I've noted elsewhere in the
comments.

------
source99
What is this?

~~~
connor11528
don't worry bout it bru

------
xivzgrev
Cool site but did someone forget to design mobile first? It looks like shit on
my phone, can't read company descriptions

~~~
user1324345
Sorry the developer wasnt thinking of you

~~~
a13n
Thinking about your users is kind of your job as a developer / entrepreneur...

~~~
wolco
You might not be there target user. You can't please every user and some sites
want to add features that look great / add value when viewed on a larger
monitors.

Mobile first sites make the desktop experience bland and simplier than they
need to be.

It is still the best solution to the variable screensizes reality but it does
make the web a little blander then need be.

~~~
bschwindHN
You don't have to choose one or the other, you can have a simpler (but usable)
interface for mobile and a more feature-ful version for desktop. This isn't
rocket surgery.

~~~
wolco
You are referring to functionality my comment was more related to look / feel.

If you go with a popular framework with the mobile first approach you must
design with those limitations on your full desktop site as well. If you go
with Bootstrap and use the grid layout both layouts will use grid.

~~~
bschwindHN
I know this might be shocking but you can make a website without a framework.
In fact, it probably would have worked out better for this site as it has such
a simple design. HTML plus a handful of custom CSS rules would have sufficed
and it wouldn't lock you into any "limitations". This is not a hard problem,
not even close.

